# Big Women: Big Love Show



## lucca23v2 (Jan 6, 2015)

Has anyone seen this show? What do you think of it?


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Jan 10, 2015)

Watched most of an episode last night.

It seems the show was far more focused on woman-woman drama (gossip and criticism) that dating drama. The show (especially the latter half) looked "trashy" to me.

OOPS (only after posting did I realize I'm not supposed to post here).


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jan 10, 2015)

RabbitScorpion said:


> Watched most of an episode last night.
> 
> It seems the show was far more focused on woman-woman drama (gossip and criticism) that dating drama. The show (especially the latter half) looked "trashy" to me.
> 
> OOPS (only after posting did I realize I'm not supposed to post here).



no worries.. and yes i didn't really enjoy it much


----------



## Marlayna (Jan 10, 2015)

I didn't see the first episode, but I saw the second one tonight. It was okay, and kind of interesting. Some of the women were likable... but then there was self-absorbed Jessica.


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Jan 10, 2015)

Ive watched the last 2 episodes..dont know how long its been on since I ws flipping channels and just came across it. Its ok so far..and theres always going to be at least one self absorbed woman in any group lol.
and just 2 cents here from me....not all texas women act out in public like the one lady from Ft. Worth Tx.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jan 10, 2015)

The seem to have picked all of the crazies for this show. 

Jessica thinks she is a skinnyminnie.. Congrats to her for losing 100 lbs.. but she is far from a skinnyminnie. 

Jenn's voice drives me nuts! I can't stand it! It is like a little girls voice and it bothers me. 

Sabrina seems a bit too innocent. Like she lives in a different world.

Kristi is completely nuts or on drugs. WTF??? She is loud just to be loud. There are ways of drawing attention to yourself without needing to be that loud.

Mar is the only one I can't really read. She seems to have a lot of drama. 

I didn't like it much after the first episode... the second episode was not any better... too much women drama. This is why I prefer male friends to female friends. Less drama, there is drama with men.. but nothing along the lines of the drama you get with women.

I will keep watching to see what the show will bring.. but it does not seem that this show will do well.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jan 11, 2015)

I saw about ten minutes of it and had to change the channel. It was very off-putting. I know most reality shows are based on drama, but even knowing what to expect, it still made me cringe much too hard.


----------



## mermaid8 (Jan 29, 2015)

I enjoyed the first few episodes, but I will say this the female drama and fighting is so annoying. Though I can relate the dating experiences of the women. Also, that woman Jessica needs to stop judging the other women. Just because they have chosen to not lose weight doesn't make them less than you or pathetic.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jan 29, 2015)

Jessica is annoying. She lost weight and that is great, but she has to realize that she is still a big girl. That guy she liked told her as much.


----------



## Kawaii Pudding (Mar 16, 2015)

Disclaimer: THESE ARE MY FEELINGS ONLY

Honestly I feel like the show is the same things they show on a daily basis on every other show. All the issues that we have negatively are being highlighted. 


Bigger girl cheating on her boyfriend (whom she knows isn't good for her)
Insecure bigger girl louder than life to cover up her pain
The bigger girl who is used for a good one night thing
Bigger girl who doesn't like people to "notice" she is bigger
I was watching the show hoping to see something positive, to give me hope but sadly I didn't find it (only watched the first episode) but to me it just seemed like...I hate to say it "let's watch desperate 'fat' chicks try and find love, even though they don't love themselves" 



I'm sorry


----------



## fuelingfire (Mar 17, 2015)

I am a FA. I normally dont watch reality tv. I watched the whole season. I was very disappointed in the show. I am not sure exactly what I was expecting in the show. My hopes were raised when the women were going to go to a relationship seminar for BBWs
All of these women blamed their relationship problems on being fat. But most of them were oblivious to the fact that they each had serious character flaws, which would prevent them from getting into a serious relationship.
If you are wondering in the end there is no message of hope.


----------



## Kawaii Pudding (Mar 17, 2015)

I 100 percent agree. I feel the show is putting out the same message of "bigger women have no self esteem and are not worth" though these women have many other issues that they need to take care of them being overweight not being an issue at all.


----------



## Imp (Mar 17, 2015)

I watched most of one episode. Its problem was the women themselves. I didn't find them interesting, and they seemed quite flawed as people. Perhaps a good idea but poor casting.


----------



## sharkdom (Jul 13, 2015)

I love bbw's no two are the same


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

